# Swap?



## crabjoe (Feb 4, 2020)

This might sound crazy to some, but I'd like to swap a bottle of my SP with someone else.. I'm just wonderng how their's might taste because I think mine is awful! Awful because I feel it's too sweet... but it maybe my pallet of off because most everyone that tries it says it fine as is..

Anyone interested in doing a swap?

Thanks!


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 4, 2020)

I don't think I have any Skeeter Peter right now or I would figure out how to send you some marinade. I generally make at least a carboy or two every year of it. I haven't consumed any in probably 3 years, can't stand the stuff myself, feel sort of the same way about Dragons Blood wine, but there are folks in my wife's family who love the stuff, can't get enough of it and rave about it. I make it for them. Give me a good heavy bold dry red any day of the year.


----------



## jking (Feb 4, 2020)

I'll swap with you, Joe! Send me a PM with the details


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 4, 2020)

Remember boys, don't use USPS! Instead, use UPS or FedEx, and, as Craig says, call it "steak marinade."


----------



## crabjoe (Feb 5, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Remember boys, don't use USPS! Instead, use UPS or FedEx, and, as Craig says, call it "steak marinade."



Thanks! 

BTW, I sent a bottle off to a friend of mine as marinade and there ended up being truth to it.. She drank most of it then used some in her cooking.


----------



## fsa46 (Feb 10, 2020)

Joe, I don't know what to say other then I like the SP I make so much I've made 20 gallons this Winter so far to have for the Summer.

In fact, the last batch I made I started off with 2 quarts of lemon juice I had from a batch of Limoncello I had made and that batch came out AWESOME.

There are a couple things I do different from Lons recipe. I use the 1118 yeast, I don't add the last bottle of juice until AFTER fermentation is complete, but still add the extra energizer and nutrient when the must gets to 1.05. I feel that adding the last bottle of juice after fermentation gives it more lemon flavor. I keep the temperature around 75+ degrees. I degas two times before clearing with Sparkolloid and it comes out crystal clear. I finely backsweeten to SG 1.018 to 1.02

I always drink this cold, on the rocks. Adding a wedge of lemon makes it even better yet.

I can understand some not liking SP but if your SP is coming out awful, something is wrong. Be sure everything is always clean and sanitized, including every time anything comes in contact with the must.

If yours is that bad ,I wouldn't want to swap. However, I will be willing to send you a bottle of mine. PM me your contact info.


----------



## fsa46 (Feb 12, 2020)

Joe, I sent you a PM requesting your contact info.


----------



## hounddawg (May 23, 2020)

crabjoe said:


> This might sound crazy to some, but I'd like to swap a bottle of my SP with someone else.. I'm just wonderng how their's might taste because I think mine is awful! Awful because I feel it's too sweet... but it maybe my pallet of off because most everyone that tries it says it fine as is..
> 
> Anyone interested in doing a swap?
> 
> Thanks!


crabjoe what is your SG at bottling time,, 
thanks 
Dawg


----------

